# Crown IVF Cyprus



## Dietcoke (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I wondered if any of you have had any experience of working with Crown IVF in Famagusta? 
I've gone through a failed IVF cycle at a UK clinic that is affiliated to Crown and I am looking at them for egg donation. So far the UK rep has been great but I find it a tad odd that they don't seem to have the usual brochures and printed info that the other clinics readily use. It's meant that I am constantly in touch with the rep to ask questions which isn't ideal and gives me the impression that perhaps they aren't very organised- not sure what to think of Crown. I also can't find many reviews. 
This is a one chance thing for us and I am worried I might pick the wrong clinic....

Thanks all


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

hello

We have just had treatment with Crown, and I can recommend them. Yes, there's not the glossy brochures...but there is a UK contact who is on hand to answer anything, and the set up in Cyprus is very slick. Everyone made us feel incredibly welcome and comfortable (even though we were only there for a total of about 1.5 hours!!). 

I was in touch with both the UK contact and the girls at the clinic regularly before our visit, asking some very stupid questions, and was very comfortable with the level of service we got.

We had our 7 week scan yesterday by the way, but my views are not swayed by the BFP - they were great.


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

probably worth adding that we chose Crown due to the links with the UK - I wanted a doctor on hand here to do all the other tests and sort out the admin etc. The interaction worked perfectly. 

They also guarantee some frosties too - so if it is a one time go (which ours was too), you get 2 bites of the cherry


Good luck!


----------



## Zohar Fine (May 17, 2018)

Anyone else have experience with Crown and Dr. Tekin? We're considering them but haven't seen much information about them.


----------



## Zohar Fine (May 17, 2018)

We're having a little bit of a strange interaction with Crown.  Crown itself wants 3200 Euro for extraction, embryology and return, about 150 Euro for blood tests, plus about 1000 Euro for meds.  The coordinator however wants 2000 Euro for coordination services, basically talking to us and the clinic on the phone and ********, and giving the donor a ride from the airport to the clinic and back.

Does that seem normal?


----------

